# Underwater steelhead pictures



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

here is a couple snapshots from my recent underwater video which I will post later !!!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I appreciate your reports and your effort in doing all of this. Awesome shots by the way


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> I appreciate your reports and your effort in doing all of this. Awesome shots by the way


Thank you !!!!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice pics. Who would have guessed steelhead like orange? Lol!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

(FishI) You seem to do Connie a lot. Do you live in the area? Are you c&r?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I drive from the Youngstown area ( about 1 hr 10 mins ) and all are c&r and I am usually there 20 plus times a year


----------



## THE CASTING KID (Jul 16, 2006)

FishIgo said:


> I drive from the Youngstown area ( about 1 hr 10 mins ) and all are c&r and I am usually there 20 plus times a year


Great Photos


----------

